# Fox pro wildfire II



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm ordering it tonight. My question is, I'm going to start out mainly fox hunting so I was wondering what calls people use. I'm hunting in Maryland, Pennsylvania, and West Virginia. Also, is it easy to our them on ? Also, how easy is the fox bang on the call to set up ? I'm hoping to get my first fox, coyote, and bobcat this year. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Fury II or Wildfire? Not sure which one, but at any rate.......

I have been using the various bird in distress sounds for everything. It's easy to program the call if you follow the instructions, step by step. If you have any problems, call Foxpro. Somebody will walk you through what ever you are trying to do.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 Foxpro customer service is top notch !


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Weasel said:


> Fury II or Wildfire? Not sure which one, but at any rate.......
> 
> I have been using the various bird in distress sounds for everything. It's easy to program the call if you follow the instructions, step by step. If you have any problems, call Foxpro. Somebody will walk you through what ever you are trying to do.


It's the wildfire 2. It was at cabelas for 199.99. Okay thanks ill try figuring it out, if not ill give fox pro a call. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I just picked up a new Wildfire ll at Cabela's myself. I have not called up a fox in years but the first thing I called with the new Foxpro was ironically a gray fox. I called it in with the gray fox distress and baby cottontail. I have not set up the foxbang on mine but plan to soon. I have been using a Johnny Stewart PM-4 for years but I think I am going to really like the Wildfire. Only complaint I have is with my bad vision up close, I have the dickens reading the remote.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Okay thanks. I'll remember that this week when I start putting calls on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> +1 Foxpro customer service is top notch !


 Yes they are, I havent even received my wildfire yet and had an issue with my address. It was a "typo" on my part as I put the number of my address on line "address 1" and then the street name on "address line 2"---yea I had brain farts last night. Anyhow after I placed my order, the email invoice came in sans the street name--as in just a number. So I wrote another email like at 1am and corrected the error (mine). They open at 8am eastern time, they already have called me and told me they fixed the problem AND instead of the 24$ for 3 day shipping I selected, they said they changed the shipping-- and charged me 13$ for two day shipping instead. Doesnt get much better than that! Oh and this was without speaking to anyone there, I was going to call them this morning but they had left a message on my phone already and told me what I just told you


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that is very pro-active customer service for sure......


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't wait! My call will be here Thursday. Guess I gotta start reading tips about calls and how to set up so I can get out ASAP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Tc hunter said:


> Can't wait! My call will be here Thursday. Guess I gotta start reading tips about calls and how to set up so I can get out ASAP.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Same here, all the choices on calls has me edgy. Dont know any of them yet and not sure where to start--any body can jump in right now and let us know what works for you.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Same here, all the choices on calls has me edgy. Dont know any of them yet and not sure where to start--any body can jump in right now and let us know what works for you.


Yeah I know. I'm stuck at where to start also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's pretty staright forward. Mine had crow,raccoon,bird distress,fawn bawls,yote howls and various other distress. Also had wolf calls and mountain lion sounds. Follow the directions and you could be hunting within the hour.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> It's pretty staright forward. Mine had crow,raccoon,bird distress,fawn bawls,yote howls and various other distress. Also had wolf calls and mountain lion sounds. Follow the directions and you could be hunting within the hour.


I picked all the sounds on mine vs the "package" offering that comes with them Tom. However it sounds like you are saying they have some basic guidelines on calling if I read what you said right.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> I picked all the sounds on mine vs the "package" offering that comes with them Tom. However it sounds like you are saying they have some basic guidelines on calling if I read what you said right.


I wish I could've picked all of mine out but I couldn't. I ordered from cabelas and had no other choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I've started downloading mp3's and customizing the package that mine came with.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Tc hunter said:


> I wish I could've picked all of mine out but I couldn't. I ordered from cabelas and had no other choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thats why I ordered from foxpro direct, no need for lion, bear etc... for me. Let me get more variety of yote calls and i did get some goat calls a fawn bleats.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bar-d said:


> I've started downloading mp3's and customizing the package that mine came with.


Mmmmm, so if my library on the unit is full I can drop some, then upload something offline if I like it eh?


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

How do you delete calls off of the call ? I don't need mountain lion or wolf calls. The rest seem like they would work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Tc hunter said:


> How do you delete calls off of the call ? I don't need mountain lion or wolf calls. The rest seem like they would work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Dont know first foxpro i have had . Matter of fact it came in today--was fun watching my two chihuhuas react and to what I made mental notes. I aslo had the black jack going as well that was funny to see them wonder what it was as well.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> How do you delete calls off of the call ? I don't need mountain lion or wolf calls. The rest seem like they would work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to the Foxpro web site and down load the Foxpro Programmer to your computer. Between the program and the instructions from your call, it is all explained. Download mp3s from the internet and you can add or move any call you want. Go here to find some really good sounds. 
http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bar-d said:


> Go to the Foxpro web site and down load the Foxpro Programmer to your computer. Between the program and the instructions from your call, it is all explained. Download mp3s from the internet and you can add or move any call you want. Go here to find some really good sounds.
> http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm


 Thx, made a shortcut and I already had the programmer downloaded 2 days ago-- just never knew how to use it etcc. will try to one of these days. Can a call series or whatever you call it (not just one call but an ongoing sequence) be done that way as well? Or is there even enough room on the caller to do so?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Should not be a problem.


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

just got my call not long ago as well, got my first bobcat with it! my favorite calls so far are baybee cotoan tail, lightning jack, pckr wood destress and for coyote the yote pup in destress call works really good.


----------

